# Goodmorning Martialtalk



## stabpunch (Jun 25, 2006)

I practice an art known as Hakarac. It is of East Timorese origin and literally translated means many ways. We say that Hakarac is not a style of fighting but the way in which we train. Our technique is boxing, primarily hand and elbow techniques, however we do use knees and a couple of kicks. 

I am interested to see different views of others, in terms of reality based training and live situations. I have been in limited confrontations so my knowledge of real life is small. However our training is conducted in such a way it constantly puts us in situations that challenge our thinking.

Mindset is perhaps the most effective self preservation technique. I view martial arts forums as a mindset dojo.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting - I look forward to hearing more from you, and like your comparison of a martial arts forum to a mindset dojo.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Stabpunch. Love the handle.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to  MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Lisa (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 25, 2006)

welcome to MT!!


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Can you tell us a little more about Hakarac?  It sounds very interesting.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## MJS (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~  Enjoy!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## JC2005 (Jun 26, 2006)

welcome to MT!



JC2005


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT stabpunch.  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Jun 26, 2006)

Mindset Dojo.  Fascinating!    Looking forward to hearing more from you.

Welcome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  
I would be interested in hearing more about you art


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi and Welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice to have you here  Welcome to MT~!

~Tess


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 29, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Its great to have someone with an ecletic style. I'm sure you'll bring a great perspective.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 29, 2006)

Stab punch welcome.  Happy posting.  I am interested in learning more about what you practice.


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 30, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome.  I look forward to reading more about your art!


----------



## stabpunch (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Hakarac is a style of martial boxing. 

We train for the street  Eh i know, we sound really tough. 

It's more that we take an approach of - if it will work for our students in a self defense situation, it is a good technique. Each person has different abilities and attributes so rather than finding a school and instructor that suits them or trying to jam into a shoe that doesn't fit we are encouraged to do what works for us. We have gradings and a sylabus, the higher the level the higher the level of aggression we train to deal against.

I guess the best thing i can say is that our instructor doesn't jive us about what will and won't work for us. He also lets us try it and see. Sure dojo pressure is less, however, when two 90kg boxers want to land good shots on you, you kinda get an understanding of what is possible in terms of your abilities.

Mindset dojo is probably just another name for martial arts forum


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds intense, yet practical.  I look forward to hearing more about you.    

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!


----------

